# First find of the season in the Southwest (Barry County)



## jimana143 (May 3, 2014)

Black morels are up.


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

jimana143 said:


> Black morels are up.


Mmmmmmm.....
Elataaaaaasssss


----------

